# Lunar method for contraception?



## midstreammama (Feb 8, 2005)

Does anyone have any experience using the natal lunar method for con(tra)ception? ANy websites, info, or anything you have to share about the subject would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance to all you bright mamas!


----------



## staceyshoe (Feb 5, 2005)

I read a book called Lunaception and have read a few things on the internet about it. I haven't heard of using it for contraception though. From what I read, it has to do with how light triggers the hormonal changes around ovulation and recommends keeping a light on for 3 nights around the time of the full moon to help your body through the process. Does this sound like the same thing?


----------



## megan sacha (Oct 24, 2005)

You can get a free fertility chart at the following website: http://www.cosmitec-astrological-com...fertility.html

Not sure if you could use this for contraception.


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

I did adjust lighting during menses and ovulation while trying to get my cycles in sync.

My midwife actually just designed a card system ( like a chart, only with cards) that shows lunar cycles as well, www.mymooncards.com

To this day, after getting myself in sync, all I have to do is look up to see where I am in my cycle. It is a wonderful thing!


----------

